# How about a Seven forum? (nm)



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

How about a Seven forum.


----------



## G_ (Dec 23, 2002)

*Seven forum*



innergel said:


> How about a Seven forum.


Here you go...
http://www.bikefanclub.com/forum/postlist.php/Cat/0/Board/seven


----------



## knald (Feb 11, 2004)

innergel said:


> How about a Seven forum.


yeah! that would be a great idea! im from the phils. im currently using a alta. how about you dude?


----------

